# Need for Speed Undercover: 5:4 Auflösung?



## Speedi (8. Dezember 2008)

*Need for Speed Undercover: 5:4 Auflösung?*

Hallo liebe Forenbenutzer!

Ich möchte mir Need for Speed Undercover kaufen.
Da ich auf PCGH.de gelesen habe, dass das Game eine 5:4 Auflösung, wie meine, 1280 x 1024, nicht richtig, bzw. gestaucht darstellt wollte ich mal nachhaken.
Stimmt das? Kann man wirklich die Auflösung nicht im Spiel einstellen?
Wenn das nicht möglich sein sollte, gibt es da schon nen Hack oder etwas in der Richtung, der das beheben kann?

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen! 

PS:
Ich möchte bitte keine Sachen lesen wie "Kaufs dir nicht, das Spiel ist blöd, dann hast du auch das Problem nicht!".
Denn das beantwortet ja nicht meine Frage und ich muss es ja selbst entscheiden!  


MfG,
Speedi


----------



## boss3D (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover: 5:4 Auflösung?*

Einstellen kann man es schon, aber es sieht wirklich etwas gestaucht/zusammengedrückt aus - Link.

Für Undercover empfiehlt sich ein Monitor, der das Game in 16:10 bzw. 16:9 darstellen kann ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Speedi (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover: 5:4 Auflösung?*

Hm...
Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit das zu ändern?
Wenn nicht wäre soetwas doch eines der wichtigsten Dinge, die EA in dem hoffentlich bald erscheinenden Patch korrigieren müsste!


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover: 5:4 Auflösung?*



boss3D schrieb:


> Einstellen kann man es schon, aber es sieht wirklich etwas gestaucht/zusammengedrückt aus - Link.
> 
> Für Undercover empfiehlt sich ein Monitor, der das Game in 16:10 bzw. 16:9 darstellen kann ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



hmm.... mein monitor kann auch nur 5:4 und ich hab keine probleme mit zusammengestauchten autos


----------



## Railroadfighter (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover: 5:4 Auflösung?*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> hmm.... mein monitor kann auch nur 5:4 und ich hab keine probleme mit zusammengestauchten autos


Seltsam, wenn ich bei meinen 16:10 Monitor auf 5:4 einstelle und ne entsprechende Auflösung eintselle ists gestaucht.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Speedi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover: 5:4 Auflösung?*

@ Katamaranoid:
Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Bild posten, sodass ich das mal mit dem Bild von PCGH vergleichen kann?
Und auf welcher Auflösung spielst du denn?

Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover: 5:4 Auflösung?*

normalerweise spiele ich auf 1600x1200 aber egal auf welcher auflösung ich zocke, da is nix gestaucht....

Bilder folgen.

auf den screenshots kommt das wirklich ein wenig gestaucht rüber, aber im spiel selber /in echt ^^ merk ich eigentlich recht wenig davon.... 
ich habs mir grade nochmal angeschaut, die 1280 er auflösung sieht im Spiel bei mir genauso aus wie die 1600er, warum das in dem screenshot nicht so ist, weiß ich nich.


----------



## Speedi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover: 5:4 Auflösung?*

Schau nochmal genau hin^^
Auch bei deinen Screenshots ist's bei 1280x1024 gestaucht, bei 1600x1200 nicht.
Wenn du das beim "normalen" sraufschauen nicht, siehst, nimm ein Lineal zur Hand und miss mal den Durchmesser der Mini-Map linsk unten. Bei dem 1600x1200 sind das (zumindest bei der Forendarstellung) genau 5 cm.
Bei dem Screenshot mit 1280x1024 sind das weniger!

Ich find das echt blöd... übrigens ist 1600x1200 auch keine 5:4 sondern eine 4:3 Auflösung^^
Deshalb hast du auch nicht das gestauchte Bild.
Kannst DU eigentlich auch ingame einen 16:10 Auflösung wie z.B. 1680x1050 auswählen?
Falls das geht, könntest du einen Screen mit der Auflösung auf deinem Monitor posten, bzw. hier schreiben, ob es ein gestauchtes oder verzerrtes Bild gibt?
Ich habe nämlich gelsesen, dass man bei dieser Engine das mit den Auflösungen nicht so ernst nehmen kann und einfach rumprobieren soll. ;O


Gruß und vielen Dank erstmal,
Kepi007


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover: 5:4 Auflösung?*



Kepi007 schrieb:


> Schau nochmal genau hin^^
> Auch bei deinen Screenshots ist's bei 1280x1024 gestaucht, bei 1600x1200 nicht.
> Wenn du das beim "normalen" sraufschauen nicht, siehst, nimm ein Lineal zur Hand und miss mal den Durchmesser der Mini-Map linsk unten. Bei dem 1600x1200 sind das (zumindest bei der Forendarstellung) genau 5 cm.
> Bei dem Screenshot mit 1280x1024 sind das weniger!



auf den screenshots sieht man das gestauchte bild ganz deutlich, das sag ich ja, aber im game sieht man es wenig bis gar nicht.


> Ich find das echt blöd... übrigens ist 1600x1200 auch keine 5:4 sondern eine 4:3 Auflösung^^
> Deshalb hast du auch nicht das gestauchte Bild.



 jetz wo du s sagst 



> Kannst DU eigentlich auch ingame einen 16:10 Auflösung wie z.B. 1680x1050 auswählen?
> Falls das geht, könntest du einen Screen mit der Auflösung auf deinem Monitor posten, bzw. hier schreiben, ob es ein gestauchtes oder verzerrtes Bild gibt?
> Ich habe nämlich gelsesen, dass man bei dieser Engine das mit den Auflösungen nicht so ernst nehmen kann und einfach rumprobieren soll. ;O
> 
> ...




nein, kann ich nicht, mein bildschirm gibt halt nur maximal 1600x1200 her,
1680x1050 sind 80 pixel breiter, also nicht machbar

Gruß
KaTaMaRanoiD


----------



## BamBuchi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover: 5:4 Auflösung?*

@katamaranoid...die könntest du auch beim bilder-thread hinneinstelllen der sieht sau geil aus xP^^
@kepi007 : jup^^


----------



## Speedi (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover: 5:4 Auflösung?*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> auf den screenshots sieht man das gestauchte bild ganz deutlich, das sag ich ja, aber im game sieht man es wenig bis gar nicht.



Hm...
Also wenn man im Spiel ist, wird man es vielleicht nicht so sehr erkennen, aber es müsste ja trotzdem gestaucht sein... -.-
Das ist saublöd^^



			
				Katamaranoid schrieb:
			
		

> nein, kann ich nicht, mein bildschirm gibt halt nur maximal 1600x1200 her, 1680x1050 sind 80 pixel breiter, also nicht machbar



Ich weiß, dass es in Wirklichkeit nicht machbar ist, weil die Auflösung nicht unterstützt wird, das ist mir schon klar^^
Ich wollte nur wissen, ob DU das mit dem Monitor, der das eben NICHT kann trotzdem einstellen kannst, und wenn ja, wie das dann aussieht! 


MfG,
Kepi007


----------



## HTS (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover: 5:4 Auflösung?*



boss3D schrieb:


> Einstellen kann man es schon, aber es sieht wirklich etwas gestaucht/zusammengedrückt aus - Link.
> 
> Für Undercover empfiehlt sich ein Monitor, der das Game in 16:10 bzw. 16:9 darstellen kann ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Dort steht aber auch folgendes:
_Im Falle von Far Cry 2, *Need for Speed - Undercover* und Fallout lässt sich die Stauchung bzw. das Abschneiden des Bildes per Hack umgehen. Besuchen Sie hierzu einfach widescreengamingforum.com._

Könnte also doch mit einer klassischen Auflösung klappen.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## Heroman_overall (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover: 5:4 Auflösung?*

Also ich zocks in deiner Auflösung hab hab auch nen 19" er und find die Auflösung ist so wie sie sein sollte. Da ist gar nix gestaucht oder so.


----------



## Speedi (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover: 5:4 Auflösung?*



HTS schrieb:


> Dort steht aber auch folgendes:
> _Im Falle von Far Cry 2, *Need for Speed - Undercover* und Fallout lässt sich die Stauchung bzw. das Abschneiden des Bildes per Hack umgehen. Besuchen Sie hierzu einfach widescreengamingforum.com._
> 
> Könnte also doch mit einer klassischen Auflösung klappen.
> ...



Und gerade WEIL es dort steht, dass man die Stauchung per Hack umgehen kann, möchte ich gerne wissen, WAS denn genau dieser Hack ist und WIE man ihn ausführt, da ich im WSGM nichts gefunden habe!  
Darum geht's doch hier die ganze Zeit!  

Vielleicht kannst du mir ja sagen, was dieser Hack ist!? Bzw. mal auf der Site suchen, denn da gibt's nix dazu!


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Katamaranoid (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover: 5:4 Auflösung?*



Kepi007 schrieb:


> Hm...
> Also wenn man im Spiel ist, wird man es vielleicht nicht so sehr erkennen, aber es müsste ja trotzdem gestaucht sein... -.-
> Das ist saublöd^^



thread is ja iwie untergegangen^^ hast du inzwischen ne lösung?


ja is blöd, aber ich sehs im game wirklich nicht^^



> Ich weiß, dass es in Wirklichkeit nicht machbar ist, weil die Auflösung nicht unterstützt wird, das ist mir schon klar^^
> Ich wollte nur wissen, ob DU das mit dem Monitor, der das eben NICHT kann trotzdem einstellen kannst, und wenn ja, wie das dann aussieht!
> 
> 
> ...



nein kann ich nicht einstellen


----------



## Speedi (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover: 5:4 Auflösung?*

Ne, habe leider noch keine Lösung...

Ich habe aber noch ne Idee, warum du es vielleicht nicht siehst:
Wenn du die Auflösung von 1600x1200 auf 1280x1024 herunterdrehst, müsste in der Theorie, damit auch alles abgebildet wird, links und rechts jeweils ein schwarzer Streifen sein, weil 5:4 ja ein anderes Format als 4:3 ist.
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, wird das Bild von 1280x1024 auf 4:3 gestreckt und da es auf 5:4 gestaucht ist, bemerkt man diese Streckung nicht, es dann unter 4:3 ja wieder "normal" ist.
Ist vielleicht etwas kompliziert, aber so müsste es dann eiegntlich sein.

Wäre nett, wenn du mal sagen würdest, ob links und rechts ein Rand ist oder nicht! 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------

